# Anyone need a stupid 24k GOLD rachet wrench?



## woodchucker (Oct 5, 2021)

Are you the type of tool junkie that needs to show off to your friends?
Well have I got a deal for you. For the low price of $69 (remember what 69 is)
Harbor Freight is offering you a stupid wrench. You'll be too afraid to use it.
Your friends will covet it.
Your wife will scream what were you thinking.
Your machinist friends will be split down the middle. 
Some will think WTF, others will be envious..
Here you go.. https://www.harborfreight.com/38-in...tchet-genuine-24-karat-gold-plated-56907.html


----------



## Janderso (Oct 5, 2021)

No


----------



## rabler (Oct 5, 2021)

Looks like a good 'gag' gift for the retiring mechanic.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 5, 2021)

i once received a set of Craftsman 3/8" drive short socket set, in 24K, as a Christmas gift from a customer who knows nothing of tools
they are sitting on a shelf at the shop, unused


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 5, 2021)

The gold, being soft will wear off with use, leaving exposed steel to rust.  I'd rather have chrome plated or black oxide, thank you.


----------



## DAT510 (Oct 5, 2021)

A friend was a Tech in the semiconductor industry.  When he worked on Plasma Deposition machines he'd place various tools in the chambers when he need to test his work.  His toolbox was full of tools plated with gold and other precious metals.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 5, 2021)

You could wear it around your neck on a big gold chain, and be the envy of the hood. Mike


----------



## savarin (Oct 5, 2021)

I must admit I did check the month, no, its not April.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 5, 2021)

I better get one before those are gone… they can only go up in price with the value of gold and all…


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 5, 2021)

Back in stock soon at my local HF....

They're really trying to get me to try their ICON line of tools.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 5, 2021)

Must be trying to compete with Snap On


----------



## projectnut (Oct 5, 2021)

macardoso said:


> I've been guilty of trying to upsize people on what machine to buy, just like the rest of us. Most of that is grounded in reality (better performance, more features, more rigidity, etc. ), however, moving my 12x36 lathe (~900lbs) out of my basement in preparation for an out of state move was not fun at all! 0/10 would not recommend!!


I have hundreds of Snap On tools from days gone by.  I think they are, or were all gold plated given their original cost.  In this case I believe they must have been white gold which resembles chrome or nickel plate.  All kidding aside when most were purchased they were far superior in design and strength to the only competitor Craftsman.  Most were purchased before Mac and Matco even existed.

I started with mainly Craftsman and they worked well for the 50's 60's and 70's vintage American cars.  When things started getting smaller and imports came on the scene the Craftsman tools were clumsy at best.  It was hard to even meet let alone exceed the flat rate time to complete any given operation.  The Snap On's were literally a life saver.  As time went on the competitors caught up in design and surpassed them in price.  In my opinion they are still the best tools for professional use, but far too expensive for casual use in a hobby situation.

As an FYI I called Snap On last year in an attempt to get some tools from the 1980's repaired.  I wasn't looking for a freebee, I just wanted to get my old time favorites back in working condition.  I was informed they no longer repair many tools due to the potential liability.  However they did send me replacements at no charge.  Who else does that for 40+ year old tools sight unseen?


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 5, 2021)

projectnut said:


> I have hundreds of Snap On tools from days gone by.  I think they are, or were all gold plated given their original cost.  In this case I believe they must have been white gold which resembles chrome or nickel plate.  All kidding aside when most were purchased they were far superior in design and strength to the only competitor Craftsman.  Most were purchased before Mac and Matco even existed.
> 
> I started with mainly Craftsman and they worked well for the 50's 60's and 70's vintage American cars.  When things started getting smaller and imports came on the scene the Craftsman tools were clumsy at best.  It was hard to even meet let alone exceed the flat rate time to complete any given operation.  The Snap On's were literally a life saver.  As time went on the competitors caught up in design and surpassed them in price.  In my opinion they are still the best tools for professional use, but far too expensive for casual use in a hobby situation.
> 
> As an FYI I called Snap On last year in an attempt to get some tools from the 1980's repaired.  I wasn't looking for a freebee, I just wanted to get my old time favorites back in working condition.  I was informed they no longer repair many tools due to the potential liability.  However they did send me replacements at no charge.  Who else does that for 40+ year old tools sight unseen?



It's not the the tools they make their money on, it's the financing....

John

BTW, I do have some SnapOn and they are pretty nice. I might be in the market for a 1/4' drive set of those ICON tools though.


----------



## Larry$ (Oct 5, 2021)

projectnut said:


> they no longer repair many tools due to the potential liability.


Another example of the waste caused by lawyers.


----------



## woodchucker (Oct 5, 2021)

Larry$ said:


> Another example of the waste caused by lawyers.


well ya, and also insurance companies.

I live in a rural area.. volunteers built the town park.. well then the insurance company came in and nixed the volunteers saying we needed to hire contractors. We couldn't even put a no slip tread on the bridge over a creek, we were deemed incapable.. hire a contractor to put it on the bridge.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Oct 5, 2021)

The only thing gold plated that I ever wanted was (is) Muammar Gaddafi's Browning Hi Power.


Here is a picture of it, right after his friends found him.
I wonder what it's worth? I know its pretty beat up, but still?


----------



## Manual Mac (Oct 5, 2021)

I wonder if they have it in 1/2” drive....."


----------



## Braeden P (Oct 6, 2021)

Do I need one....NO
Do I want one...YES
Will I use it...NO
Is it shiny...YES

Call it a draw.


----------



## C-Bag (Oct 6, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> Are you the type of tool junkie that needs to show off to your friends?
> Well have I got a deal for you. For the low price of $69 (remember what 69 is)
> Harbor Freight is offering you a stupid wrench. You'll be too afraid to use it.
> Your friends will covet it.
> ...


I’ve never been the sharpest hammer in the drawer, but I have never understood this collector tool thing. Gold plating, race car drivers names etc. I do prefer chrome because it’s durable and it’s very visible when dropped or set down in an engine compartment. But some things shouldn’t be gold, like ratchets and toilet bowls.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 6, 2021)

projectnut said:


> As an FYI I called Snap On last year in an attempt to get some tools from the 1980's repaired.  I wasn't looking for a freebee, I just wanted to get my old time favorites back in working condition.  I was informed they no longer repair many tools due to the potential liability.  However they did send me replacements at no charge.  Who else does that for 40+ year old tools sight unseen?



I had the same experience a few years ago.  I have 3 3/8" ratchets I bought from Snap-On in the 70's.  One of them had a bad
tooth so I asked the dealer if I could get rebuild kits for them, which at one time they sold.  He looked them over, threw all three
in the bin and handed me three brand new tools!

I think "potential liability" has become the go-to excuse for corporations any time they want to tell customers something they
won't like.


----------



## silence dogood (Oct 6, 2021)

Just the thing to match your gold plated toilet by Royaltoiletry only for $2,199.00.


----------



## brino (Oct 6, 2021)

24K gold ratchet?

Yeah, that'd be even easier to accidentally weld across my car battery terminals!

-brino


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 6, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i once received a set of Craftsman 3/8" drive short socket set, in 24K, as a Christmas gift from a customer who knows nothing of tools
> they are sitting on a shelf at the shop, unused


Sorry offtopic. I see you have a new face........get it??? Face......A-Team.


----------



## brino (Oct 6, 2021)

Suzuki4evr said:


> I see you have a new face........get it??? Face..



I pity the fool that laughs at that.




-brino


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 6, 2021)

Potential cost too much to stock that old stuff


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Oct 7, 2021)

brino said:


> I pity the fool that laughs at that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O I love it when a plan comes together.


----------

